# 'sufficient monetary resources'



## hollycat (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi, in the documentation both for EU citizens and also for Americans wanting to live in Greece, and not to be working, the documents reference having 'sufficient monetary resources' for themselves and their families.

I cannot find how much, even a range of euros, that would be considered 'sufficient' - does anyone know and can reference the web site?

thanks so much.


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

Please do not quote me and no I cannot provide a reference but my experience is that the number was €30/day at one time ( a few years ago) and I believe now it's €50/day. However this is not something I can vouch for. Just to give you a general idea.


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

oh and I have no idea if that's per person, per household, per adult, or what.


----------



## hollycat (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you. I'm hoping I can get a published notation of that but maybe with the 50 euro it can be found?


----------

